
ScalphaGoZero an Independent Implementation of DeepMind's AlphaGo Zero in Scal - vinni2
https://github.com/maxpumperla/ScalphaGoZero
======
dmos62
Scal, the programming language you've never heard of before, is actually Scala
with a typo.

